# 2012 Starter Gear



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I wrecked a starter gear (Largest gear that engages to flywheel) , I need to know if there is tougher aftermarket ones available.

I read that the 2012 has a stronger starter gear, but will it fit my 07?

Thanks


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Also just found a Muzzys Heavy Duty started gear for "Big Bore applications" is it any good? need to order by tomorrow it'll be 1+ weeks to get here.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Was told the Muzzys and the 2012's starter gear is the same thing. Anyone confirm this? Will it fit an 07?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Best I could recommend would be 1) call kawi and ask somebody in parts if they are interchangable or 2) get on one of the parts websites and see if they have the same part numbers.......if nothing else, see if the flywheel and starter are the same as yours, if they are then the new gear should drop right in.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Called dealer they didn't have a clue about it and wanted to charge me $125 for it... Online I found it for $80-90ish

I got part numbers for stuff..here's what I got
2007 2012
Starter Gear 16085-1238 16085-0597
Flywheel 21007-0013 21007-0158
1 way Clutch 13194-1094 SAME 13914-1094
"Locker for gear" 92048-0002 SAME 92048-0002
Middle gear 39076-0005 SAME 39076-0005
Starter assembly 21163-0037 SAME 21163-0037
Crankshaft 13031-0079 13031-0718
Flywheel timing key 510A4200 SAME 510A4200

To me there's good signs and bad signs there..


Edit: I tried putting it in a nice chart twice but it won't let me


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

If it helps I did talk to a guy that put the 2012 gear in an 08' he didn't say he had to add anything else


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Just ordered the 2012 gear, won't get in until Thursday...


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Got my 2012 starter gear tonight and got it installed. There is a major difference in thickness of the teeth, the 2012 has the proper width to make %100 contact with the middle/idler gear. The stock would get %50 maybe.


































Please change the name of this thread to "2012 Starter Gear" if possible so people can see what it looks like. Thanks


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow, that's a big difference!! So it went right in like it was made for it?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow...Unbelievable difference!! I changed the thread name for you.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah def. a BIG difference! Thanks for posting!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Holy Toledo...mine has gone once now if it goes it is defiantly getting a 2012.....more and more I keep seeing these 2012 and up brutes the more and more I'm liking the changes......my body style I still like better but I might have all kinds of 2012 fixes on mine here before to long


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Yup it will slide right on to the crank in place of the older model. You DO NOT need any other parts, put it in and go. And thanks Nmk.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> Yup it will slide right on to the crank in place of the older model. You DO NOT need any other parts, put it in and go. And thanks Nmk.


Welcome. And thanks for posting this. It sure will help lots of people.


----------



## biggun132 (Oct 9, 2009)

i didnt realize it was that big of a difference! i have done busted two with my new motor. i had to put a bigger battery in mine to get it to turn over easier and take out alot of timing on my msd. last time i busted the starter gear and the limiter gear both. i got the new battery from autozone. not sure of the name of it but its fully sealed and has i think it was 350 cca or close to it. i just cut one side of my box off and shoved it in there without the top brace on and works like a charm now. hope that helps.


----------



## rripper21 (Sep 15, 2009)

[/COLOR]I have a 2005 650 brute with a few teeth missing ....will that 2012 heavy duty starter clutch gear work for mine...or will that nice little upgrade only work on a 750? Thx!!!


Anyone?


----------



## rripper21 (Sep 15, 2009)

Anyone?


----------

